# New (to me) TT 225



## OO__OO (Mar 17, 2012)

Just bought an 02 plate TT 225 soft top, a little toy for the summer  . 
Tried it out a couple of weeks ago (trade plates) but broke down as it was overheating & not charging! Thank you AA.
Anyway it had just had a new water pump (broken plastic impeller) & cam belt. So I removed alternator as it was knackered anyway & put in a new thermostat & all seems fine now. Just taxed it today so will try it out tonight. 
It's olive green with leather, xenons, bose, cruise, glass thing behind seats, 18" alloys, electric roof & 3.2 rear bottom valence. I'm not sure how much of this is standard equipment, maybe someone can enlighten me.
It seems to go quite well though I've not really tried it yet due to the overheating problem. 
It's done 88k miles with 6 previous owners though it has all the services stamped up & had a new turbo 12 months ago.
Cheers
Phil


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome don't forget to join the TTOC www.TTOC.co.uk


----------



## OO__OO (Mar 17, 2012)

Well took it out for a bit of a run & everything fine until ... the battery light came on  . It's also making a whining noise. 
So off with the NEW alternator tomorrow & hope the noise has gone with the belt off.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi OO_OO, Welcome to the TTF. Check fuses/links on top of battery corrosion/burning etc. may be cause of charging prob.
Hoggy.


----------



## OO__OO (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy, I'd checked the fuses the first time it stopped charging. Fitted another new alternator & now charging correctly & no noise  . Out for a drive in the sun tomorrow if the weather holds!
After driving it last night I felt the performance was a bit lacking so probably off to Awesome for a remap in the not too distant future :roll:


----------



## OO__OO (Mar 17, 2012)

Took the car out on Sunday & all was well except...... the indicators started miss behaving :x 
Had a new hazard switch delivered from Audi & fitted it today. Indicators now OK but wallet is £45 lighter.

Only problem now is when I bought the car the passenger side was very damp. Found the drain for the hood was blocked but when I blew it out with the airline both ways I can hear the air behind the body panel. Looks like the drain tube is split/broken. I've done some searches but can't find out what sort of a job it is to replace the pipe. Can anyone help? or will the water just drain out of the sill?
Phil


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Have a look in this thread.

Josh


----------



## OO__OO (Mar 17, 2012)

Super Josh said:


> Have a look in this thread.
> 
> Josh


Thanks Josh, wow what a nightmare! I don't fancy cutting the wheel arch though. 
Think I'll explore the other possibilities first!

Phil


----------



## OO__OO (Mar 17, 2012)

Well the urge got the better of me so I took it to Awesome yesterday for a stage 1 remap. They plugged in their computer only to find it had already been done :lol: . Saved myself over £400, but it's not going any faster :x
Later that night almost got home & heard a whining noise. Power steering pipe corroded through & loosing fluid. New one coming from Audi on Tuesday, £55=vat. Should keep me quiet for 1/2 an hour :roll:
Update:- Pipe arrived - wrong one. Ordered the other 2 pipes & fitted all 3 as they were quite corroded. £200 of the £400 saved gone already!


----------



## OO__OO (Mar 17, 2012)

And here's a pic of my pride & joy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi OO_OO, still no pic of the olive green TT, but I realise why its not your pride & joy after all those probs or is that the wrong pic.
What is the Silver one?
Hoggy.


----------



## OO__OO (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi Hoggy
Can't seem to be able to post a pic so put in the link.

It's a 1995 Skyline R33 GTR with too many mods to list! My girlfriend prefers the TT so I guess it has to stay for a while :lol:

I'll post some pics of the TT when I've taken some, only have 2 when I bought it & not very good.

Phil


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi OO_OO, Once you have uploaded to photobucket, "Copy" the "IMG" tag, the lowest one under the pic & "paste" into your post.
Hoggy.


----------



## OO__OO (Mar 17, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi OO_OO, Once you have uploaded to photobucket, "Copy" the "IMG" tag, the lowest one under the pic & "paste" into your post.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy, sorted!


----------



## OO__OO (Mar 17, 2012)

Finally took some photos this evening:-
































































Couldn't resist the last one!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi OO_OO, Not my choice, but Olive green TTR looks nice, had a demo in that colour in 2001, before ordering my Amulet *Red* TTC.
Hoggy.


----------

